# About how much a month would it be to lease a VW Golf?



## Taz Mulan (Dec 15, 2008)

In £GBP please


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

I dont think you have an option here to lease a car in the UAE. It's either

-Rent
-Buy

But leasing is not an option as far as I'm concerned as I asked a few dealerships; BMW. Mercedes, Cadillac and so on...

-Joey


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Actually Joey, you can lease - it's just a matter of semantics. 

For a VW Golf you could pay up to 2950 dirhams a month (approx 540 gbp) but if you shop around you should get lower prices. Also, talk to your employer as they may have corporate rates.

I looked at leasing because of the lesser hassle factor but decided to buy as it is considerably cheaper.


----------



## SFarrell (Jun 13, 2008)

Taz Mulan said:


> In £GBP please


Buy, Buy , Buy

Much cheaper than leasing or renting, I just took delivery of a brand new Golf GTI, fully loaded from Al Nabooda on Sunday costing 2700AED / Month and that was with no downpayment. If all else fails the Garage can always take it back.


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

I do agree, I bought a brand new top of the range Honda CRV, no down payment, fixed interest rate at 4.95% - just under 2200 aed pm.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

See - I'm still renting a car because I do not want to commit to anything... but I'll see how long I'll stay in Dubai for after the xmas holiday I'll think it over...

When did you buy your GTI with no downpayment? I thought everyone was asking for 10-20% down?


----------



## SFarrell (Jun 13, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> See - I'm still renting a car because I do not want to commit to anything... but I'll see how long I'll stay in Dubai for after the xmas holiday I'll think it over...
> 
> When did you buy your GTI with no downpayment? I thought everyone was asking for 10-20% down?


VW Dubai (Al Nabooda) Only payment we had to make was a 1k deposit which ended up being put towards insurance. Al Nabooda use Emirates bank as finance dept. It was actually my GF that took the finance as i already have a an audi, without telling you her salary i would guess she is on an average salary. 

N.B. The dealer had told us that Emirates bank would lend up to 12*monthly salary or in simpler terms, your annual salary. 

Why not just buy, as i said the garage will always buy it back if it is a desireable brand and car anyway.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

£0.74 an hour....


----------



## SFarrell (Jun 13, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> £0.74 an hour....


Useful input!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Work it out, it's actually accurate...


----------



## titirangi (Aug 14, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> £0.74 an hour....


Owch! Really didn't need to know that. might have to get an old dunga and send all those inflated AED back home for a rainy day.


----------

